# Central Florida



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a reputable trainer in central Florida? I'm willing to travel up to two hours for someone very experienced with GSDs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would start here. 

https://www.facebook.com/Schutzhund-Club-of-Orlando-184175538262116/?fref=nf

Also, PM Mrs P. She can recommend someone, for sure. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=67276


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

There's at least one schutzhund club in FL. I would go to the DVG-America official site and look up a club. I would visit the club and talk to the training director about who they would recommend.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Sunflowers said:


> I would start here.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Schutzhund-Club-of-Orlando-184175538262116/?fref=nf
> 
> ...



I emailed the club in Orlando yesterday. Not expecting to hear back for a while because of the holidays. I will PM Mrs P, though. I do remember hearing they're in FL. 



middleofnowhere said:


> There's at least one schutzhund club in FL. I would go to the DVG-America official site and look up a club. I would visit the club and talk to the training director about who they would recommend.


The ones closest to me don't appear to be active anymore. I was hoping someone here would have a little more insight. But I have sent out several emails looking for recommendations.


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

What type of training are you looking to do? What part of Florida?


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

E.Hatch said:


> What type of training are you looking to do? What part of Florida?


Central Florida. I'm on the Space Coast, and I'm willing to travel a couple hours to meet with a great trainer. 
Starting out, basic obedience. I'd like to begin in the spring/summer. Then see what my dog has an aptitude for as he gets older.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

I've trained my own dogs before. Nothing more than basic obedience, house training, leash manners, etc. But I've never owned a GSD. And from what I can tell, training a German Shepherd requires a different touch. So that's why I'm looking for someone experienced with the breed.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

What are your goals? Are you looking for basic pet ob -home leash manners? Competition ob? Board and train programs? Trainer goes to you -in home? Schh/ipo PSA? 

There are many many training clubs in central Florida


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mrs.P said:


> Enzo v TeMar HIC HCT CGC TC RATI GDT DHT PSA-PDC BH H.O.T.


 I have to say, you are running out of room for Enzo's titles! :wild: 
Congratulations on the recent BH!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

There is a Schh club right by you on space coast


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think Liuflr was going to train her pup to be a service dog? Do I remember that correctly Liuflr?


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Mrs.P said:


> There is a Schh club right by you on space coast


They don't appear to be active? Unless you know better than I do. I have tried emailing then.

I'd like to do some sort of sport with him, I just don't know what yet. There are a lot of clubs within my preferred area, but just showing up seems rude, and no one has responded to my messages so far. 



Gwenhwyfair said:


> I think Liuflr was going to train her pup to be a service dog? Do I remember that correctly Liuflr?


Yes! I have someone lined up for that aspect of training already.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Liulfr said:


> They don't appear to be active? Unless you know better than I do. I have tried emailing then.
> 
> I'd like to do some sort of sport with him, I just don't know what yet. There are a lot of clubs within my preferred area, but just showing up seems rude, and no one has responded to my messages so far.
> 
> ...



I'm there just about every Sunday for training. 

Pm me and I'll give you contact info for the secretary of the club.

Who are you using for the SD work?


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Mrs.P said:


> I'm there just about every Sunday for training.
> 
> Pm me and I'll give you contact info for the secretary of the club.


PM sent!


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I have to say, you are running out of room for Enzo's titles! :wild:
> Congratulations on the recent BH!



Hehehe many thanks


----------

